# Skiing anyone?



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cyprus Ski Federation & Club

The snow is early this year


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We saw the snow this afternoon -- from one of your caches!

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You'll soon have found every cache in Cyprus then what will you do?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I think we've got quite a few to go yet! But in case not we're relying on you and Dennis to get out there!!!










Kan2


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

They will have to go on a cruise , think of all those cashes in other counties when the boat is in port .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> I think we've got quite a few to go yet! But in case not we're relying on you and Dennis to get out there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No its time YOU put some out for US to find:tongue:


----------

